# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Безлимитный Интернет от "МегаФона"

## VITALIK*

здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста какой самый оптимальный интернет от МегаФона без ограничений по Мб и оплатой /месяц. 
У меня был один хороший интернет полностью меня устраивал но один раз я за него вовремя не заплатил и его отключили а повторное подключение невозможно!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bodan

У меня МегаФон — Всё включено S 250 руб/мес плюс безлимитный интернет 10 руб/день. Чтобы пользоваться безлимитом - нужен имей от планшета. С имеем долго парился, на модеме E1550 поменял сам легко, но этот модем на аплоад медленный, а на Е173 так и не смог, сначала почти убил модем, потом перепрошил его Wiggler Jtag, было конечно прикольно проводки паять, но не помогло )  

Однако в итоге нашел вот это место: https://trustoff.ru -  здесь я поменял IMEI бесплатно и разблокировал модем.

----------


## Kimbli

Как по мне , так у мегафона почти все тарифы с хорошим интернетом. Сколько тарифов не было - всегда нормальную сеть ловил. Но может это всё зависит ещё от места жительства, расстояния до вышек у всех разное и соответственно связь у всех тоже различается.

----------


## corebaton

Есть множество организаций, предоставляющих безлимитные закрытые корпоративные тарифы для интернета мобильных операторов. Могут даже доставку сделать - если нет возможности приехать лично в офис и подключиться. В Интернете можно найти такие предложения - рекламу не буду делать, но видел такие симки продавались даже на авито.

----------


## corebaton

> А что насчёт мобильного интернета?


Это и есть мобильный Интернет. Покупаешь симку с безлимитным тарифным планом, либо сам - либо тебе ее доставляют. Пользоваться можно в любом устройстве.

----------


## Andreiyarh

Обратитесь к ArtRico. У него взял симку с анлим интернетом Мегафон, оформляется на физ. лицо, т.е. на меня. 250 рублей в мес. аб. плата. Полный безлимит.

----------

